# What scope or sights to mount for turkey hunting?



## ucfsae81 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm thinking about putting a scope or new sights on my 870 12 gauge and I was wondering what everyone else uses or has found to be the best.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 4, 2009)

If you got a rail - the tru-glows work good and a four pack
in different color fiber optic rods are about 20 bucks.

They make 2 sizes, the one for the 870 is the larger of the two.
They have leaf springs on the sides to self center on the rail
and a few magnets to hold them in place.

Not bad at all for the money.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Mar 4, 2009)

If your gun has a vent rib the Tru Glo snap on sets work OK. The sets that use an allen head set screw will leave a small circular mark on the finish.(I'd stay away from them)With the snap on type you can adjust elevation by sliding them up and down the rear ramped portion of the rib.
BHJ


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 4, 2009)

i have a simmons pro diamond on mine


----------



## wildmantaz (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a Rem 870 that is proven turkey gun (12+). It have a slug barrel with screw in choke (X full) and the barrel  is Magnaported. I have a saddle mount with a old Redfield 1 3/4 x 5.

I should have post that it is a slug barrel with screw-in choke tube and the one I use is a Rem Turkey X Full.

Sorry for the confussion, I was sleepy when I posted.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 5, 2009)

wildmantaz said:


> I have a Rem 870 that is proven turkey gun (12+). It have a slug barrel with screw in choke (X full) and the barrel  is Magnaported. I have a saddle mount with a old Redfield 1 3/4 x 5.



What is a "slug barrel with a screw in choke"?

Rifled barrel with a smooth choke?
I have seen "rifled, screw in chokes"
but not the other way around


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Mar 5, 2009)

Remington slug barrels come in fully rifled or
 short smooth bore with rifle sights or cantilever scope mount. Yes there are rifled choke tubes for sabot slugs. These sling shot in a very wide almost unusable pattern.The semi auto versions  require use of magnum loads to cycle properly.
 BHJ


----------



## wildmantaz (Mar 5, 2009)

I edited my post to say that I use a Rem 870 slug barrel with screw-in choke tubes and that I use a Rem Turkey X Full choke tube.

I am not sure why this combo does so well, but it does a great job. I use Rem Nitro Mag 12 ga 1 7/8 oz. It shoots a great pattern at 40 yards. I did a test of about 15 to 20 different brands and shot weights from 1 3/8 oz to 2 oz in 3" 12 ga. I cleaned the shotgun after each shot. the Rem Nitro Mag 1 7/8 oz load did the best.

I would suggest everyone to test different loads to get the best pattern. The gun store I go to before turkey season would have single shells for sale. Not sure if any stores do this now but if you have several friends hunt you all could split several boxes and test them. It will pay off in getting that perfect shot.

Taz


----------



## rayjay (Mar 6, 2009)

If you go with a scope your cheekweld will be very poor unless you add a different stock or a lace on cheek piece.

Be forewarned that short bbls and stout shells are VERY LOUD.

A heavy gun is more comfortable to shoot but miserable to carry.

A light gun is nice to carry but miserable to shoot.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 8, 2009)

I have B-square saddle mounts and Bushnell Trophy turkey-plex scopes on both my 11-87 and 870.  I love them, because I can install/remove the mount/scope combo without affecting the patterning.


----------



## buckbuster01 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have the new truglo gobble stopper scope and LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## lastofthebreed (Apr 23, 2009)

*Turkey Gun Sights*

I mounted a Bushnell Trophy Red Dot on my 835 - the best thing I ever did to make sure the pattern centered where I aimed - just be sure to carry an extra battery with you in case you forget to turn it off in the excitement of the hunt.


----------



## Ihunt (May 14, 2009)

I have had a Simmons Pro Diamond on my 870 for 15 years.It works great and I have never had any trouble with it.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (May 14, 2009)

I used a red dot now and have the past 4-5 years.  I usd to have a low power scope.  The scope got me into trouble;  in the heat of the moment the magnification makes the bird look closer than he really is. I wounded a nice gobbler this way and felt terrible.  Took the scope off and went to a red dot optic. 
 If you choose a scope pre mark your kill range and don't forget about it in the excitement of the moment!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 14, 2009)

I have been looking at getting a Burris Speed Bead its a red dot that mounts in between the stock and receiver.  i have heard many good things about them.


----------

